# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Finally found a descent forum again

## Wraith

Thanks to Rosie I can finally find information again  :Smile:  after bbka destroyed their forum I have been without. 
Also recognise some names from the old forum too. 
Glad to be here  :Smile:

----------


## Neils

Hi wraith, welcome to the forum.

----------


## gavin

And a warm welcome from me too.  

G.

----------


## Wraith

Thanks Guys spent the weekend training with Steve, had my bees looked at for nativeness  not really good news but confirmed my suspicions. This course has spurred me on. And looking forward to another fun year of learning bees don't read books !!

----------


## Rosie

Wraith's bees (Wraith is male, by the way) had 2 interesting anomalies in the vein patterns.  I'll post them on an appropriate forum when I get a minute to ask if anyone has seen one of them before.  The other has been discussed already.

Rosie

----------


## Jon

You talking about that truncated vein which stops short of point 3?

http://www.sbai.org.uk/sbai_forum/sh...ull=1#post2686

----------


## Rosie

Nope.  His bees did not have that.  However, he had the extra stubby vein just above point 0 and he also had another stubby vein protruding outwards from point 18.  I'm going to have to post an example now aren't I.  I'll put it on here for now and wait for Gavin or Nellie to decide where it should have gone.

Rosie

----------


## Rosie

img001_12R.dw.jpg

Here it is.  Lots of the samples showed this but this was the longest example.

Rosie

----------


## Jon

Haven't seen that or the other from point zero either.

----------


## Rosie

I doubt if it's due to inbreeding and recessive genes as his plots were widely spread so they certainly did not look to be inbred.

Rosie

----------


## Jimbo

I have seen the truncated vein at point 3 a few times and the stubby vein at point 18 a few times also but not the vein coming from point 0

----------


## Jon

Anyone who understands this thread is a certifiable freak.
Jimbo, that makes at least 3 of us.

----------


## Wraith

I'm getting more into this, even more so now my bees are freaks  :Smile:  lol  Rosie will be glad to read I have joined Bibba last night!!!

----------


## Rosie

Wow!  "Wraith's progress" is stratospheric!  The next job for him is to purchase Beowulf's wonderful book.  He can read mine over breakfast.

Rosie

----------


## Jon

You know it makes sense Wraith! If you read beekeeping forum at the moment most of the posts seem to be about feeding and artificial swarming. To me this suggests that a lot of people are keeping bees which are unable to react to current cool and wet foraging conditions. Or maybe the build up has been too quick for the conditions. Feeding bees in May then trying to carry out an artificial swarm in between showers sounds like a strange form of beekeeping to me.

----------


## Wraith

Having just been to see my bees I have had to carry out an artifical swarm on the one big hive  :Frown:  How dare they think they haven't enough room they are on double brood and the top is 14 x12 as they're going bigger, So made up a nuc out of the 1 best queen cell, and put my supers on both hives now as they are collecting nectar like mad again.

Heres a pic

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Nice picture of an old bee and a young one, Wraith.
Kitta

----------


## Wraith

Wow Bibba Work fast! Got my welcome pack this morning!

----------


## Jon

Just got to work on the secret handshake now!

----------


## Wraith

Steve Already showed me that  :Smile:

----------

